# Brazil Has an Idea to Fix Rampant Gun Violence: More Guns



## 80zephyr (Jan 2, 2019)

The left keeps assuring us that if they have a strict gun control program, that our guns deaths will plummet. Well, Brazil instituted strict gun control laws, and it didn't stop the criminals.

Why is it so hard for leftists to understand reality?

If this experiment in Brazil works, it should finally show the anti gunners that their stance is stupid and illogical, but I have the great faith in their ignorance that it won't.



> An armed private guard waited in front of the Sun Ray lottery in Mata de São João for a colleague to leave with the day’s income.
> 
> SÃO PAULO—Like millions of victims of rampant gun crime in Brazil, Claudio Sotero Júnior is clear about what he wants: his own gun.
> 
> ...



Brazil Has an Idea to Fix Rampant Gun Violence: More Guns

Mark


----------



## Issa (Jan 2, 2019)

I traveled the world and let me tell you whereever there are guns there are murders and killings. I visited many countries and live in some who have hardly any guns, and they don't have the killings like Brazil and the USA...Americans became numb to killings, where in other countries a shooting is a national tragedy. RIP america.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jan 2, 2019)

We already have more guns than any other country in the world. When do we become the safest country in the world?


----------



## Issa (Jan 2, 2019)

RDD_1210 said:


> We already have more guns than any other country in the world. When do we become the safest country in the world?


I don't think most americans know how bad it is in the US compared to other countries than don't have guns available be it legal or illegal markets. It's worse than some war zone countries.
And it's almost laughable when some say, well if more good guys have guns, bad guys won't dare to shoot....how many cops are killed so far? How many legal gun owners, go on to slaughter their families? how many good gun owners take their lives because it's so easy to just once head? How many kids shoot themselves or their parents? 

When I grew up outside the US, we knew it was super bad the gun problem in the US, living here now....It's epidemic and sad.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jan 2, 2019)

Issa said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > We already have more guns than any other country in the world. When do we become the safest country in the world?
> ...



Other countries don't let the NRA own their goverment policy decisions. We allow our politicians to be sold to the highest bidder and the NRA has very deep pockets. This is why toddlers being shot in the face at school wasn't enough to enact real gun legislation. In fact, gun laws become more lenient following Sandy Hook. 

The NRA is a terrorist organization.


----------



## Issa (Jan 2, 2019)

This is just now:
A teen took his own life after accidentally killing his friend while showing him a handgun, police say

Enforces what I think about the guns in the US.


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 2, 2019)

Issa said:


> I traveled the world and let me tell you whereever there are guns there are murders and killings. I visited many countries and live in some who have hardly any guns, and they don't have the killings like Brazil and the USA...Americans became numb to killings, where in other countries a shooting is a national tragedy. RIP america.



You do realize that Brazil has strict gun control, and the murders still happen? Many states in the US have murder rates as low as any in the world. Those states also have guns. Why is that?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 2, 2019)

Issa said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > We already have more guns than any other country in the world. When do we become the safest country in the world?
> ...



Nonsense. Crime and murder are at 50 year lows. And its happening with more guns than ever in circulation.

We Are More Afraid Than Ever of Gun Violence, But the Truth Is the Murder Rate Is at a 50-Year Low | HuffPost

Mark


----------



## g5000 (Jan 2, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> The left keeps assuring us that if they have a strict gun control program, that our guns deaths will plummet. Well, Brazil instituted strict gun control laws, and it didn't stop the criminals.
> 
> Why is it so hard for leftists to understand reality?
> 
> ...


Um..yeah.  Brazil's homicide rate has nothing to do with cocaine.  It must be gun control behind all those murders!

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 2, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> The left keeps assuring us that if they have a strict gun control program, that our guns deaths will plummet. Well, Brazil instituted strict gun control laws, and it didn't stop the criminals.
> 
> Why is it so hard for leftists to understand reality?
> 
> ...



The problem is you assume bed wetters promote gun control in order to reduce violence, or out of some concern for public safety.

The actual truth is quite the opposite. If the left was successful at disarming us, you can be assured that the results would be the same as they were in the USSR, 1930's and 40's in Germany under that socialist dictator, China, Vietnam after the communists purged the south, Cambodia after the Khmer Rouge took over, etc. Leftist sociopaths are not interested in "public safety", they're interested in their own safety and having the means to cull the excess human resource as they see fit. It's happened many times before, the only realistic assumption one should make is that it would happen again.


.


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 2, 2019)

g5000 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > The left keeps assuring us that if they have a strict gun control program, that our guns deaths will plummet. Well, Brazil instituted strict gun control laws, and it didn't stop the criminals.
> ...



Does the reason make a difference? The left seems to believe that if guns are controlled, that murders wouldn't happen. So, why are these murders happening?

Mark


----------



## g5000 (Jan 2, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


The reason does make a difference, idiot.  Of course it does!  Holy shit, what a stupid question!

 You are making a classic correlation-implies-causation error.

I can show you plenty of First World countries which experienced a dramatic drop in the homicide rate after implementing strict gun control.


----------



## FreeAndClear (Jan 2, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > The left keeps assuring us that if they have a strict gun control program, that our guns deaths will plummet. Well, Brazil instituted strict gun control laws, and it didn't stop the criminals.
> ...



This is of course perfectly exemplified  by the United socialist republics of Australia and its communist dictators

Oh and i am against more gun control but these kinda of histrionics don’t do anything other than be histrionic.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 2, 2019)

FreeAndClear said:


> This is of course perfectly exemplified  by the United socialist republics of Australia and its communist dictators
> 
> Oh and i am against more gun control but these kinda of histrionics don’t do anything other than be histrionic.



Australia has a communist dictator and totally disarmed their population?

You might want to compare apples to something at least in the produce section.

You're in lawn and gardens and posting fertilizer.


----------



## FreeAndClear (Jan 2, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> FreeAndClear said:
> 
> 
> > This is of course perfectly exemplified  by the United socialist republics of Australia and its communist dictators
> ...



If the left in this country were to promote the type of gun control that is currently in place in Australia, you and those who are ardent supporters of the kind of histrionics you exhibit would be screaming about  Soviet Russia and Cambodia from the rooftops.  But hey thoughts and prayers. 

Again i am an ardent believer in the constitution and that includes the second amendment.  It’s culture control not gun control at this point.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 2, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> The left keeps assuring us that if they have a strict gun control program, that our guns deaths will plummet. Well, Brazil instituted strict gun control laws, and it didn't stop the criminals.
> 
> Why is it so hard for leftists to understand reality?
> 
> ...


...Germany, France, UK, and Japan have strict gun control and murder rates many times lower than the US--these are the countries more *comparable *to the US than Brazil is
...


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 2, 2019)

FreeAndClear said:


> If the left in this country were to promote the type of gun control that is currently in place in Australia, you and those who are ardent supporters of the kind of histrionics you exhibit would be screaming about  Soviet Russia and Cambodia from the rooftops.  But hey thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Again i am an ardent believer in the constitution and that includes the second amendment.  It’s culture control not gun control at this point.



I can at least agree that the problem is a cultural issue, though other factors play into it.

I don't agree with you about my rhetoric obviously. All of those events in history where governments systematically killed millions of people happened after those people were disarmed by the state. Furthermore I listen to what some hard core leftists say, and it gives me no doubt they would love nothing more than to snuff out any and all opposition.

Believe what you like, but I no longer view most of these people as my fellow countrymen with a different perspective. They've been getting increasingly violent, despotic and intolerant. Their entire political philosophy is based on hate and envy. They embrace every enemy we have. Their intentions are nefarious at best.


----------



## Issa (Jan 2, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I traveled the world and let me tell you whereever there are guns there are murders and killings. I visited many countries and live in some who have hardly any guns, and they don't have the killings like Brazil and the USA...Americans became numb to killings, where in other countries a shooting is a national tragedy. RIP america.
> ...


1. Guns are widely available in brazil.

2. Some small towns you talking about? Cause as far as data the US has a gun problem, most developed countries have a lot less of a gun problem.


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 2, 2019)

g5000 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



And yet, I can show you countries that have restricted guns, and the murder rate went up. Could it be something other than the guns? 

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > The left keeps assuring us that if they have a strict gun control program, that our guns deaths will plummet. Well, Brazil instituted strict gun control laws, and it didn't stop the criminals.
> ...



Why do some US states with many guns have murder rates that rival those of the safest nations? Could it be because its not the guns?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 2, 2019)

Issa said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Hmm. Who to believe, you or my link?

Mark


----------



## fncceo (Jan 2, 2019)

Issa said:


> I traveled the world and let me tell you whereever there are guns there are murders and killings



I have similarly traveled the world and I can assure there are murderers and killings in places where guns aren't available.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Jan 2, 2019)

Blaming guns for murder rates is like blaming easy access to condoms for teen pregnancy rates.


----------



## Issa (Jan 2, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


Me I know brazil more than your link .


----------



## Issa (Jan 2, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I traveled the world and let me tell you whereever there are guns there are murders and killings
> ...


Numbers please and let's compared to the US. 
I loooove the US but this the most dangerous crime ridden country I've been to. Just check the local news.


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Are guns widely available legally in Brazil?

Mark


----------



## Issa (Jan 3, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


They did few years ago and they still circulating by the millions now and the result thousands of deaths.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 3, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


...Chicago, NYCity,  and LA strict gun control and very dense -HIGH populations have much lower murder rate than very pro-gun STL Missouri
...STL named murder capital of the US and in top ten most dangerous cities--sometimes # 1
...


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



So basically there are laws against gun ownership, but the criminals are breaking the laws and keeping them? Don't you now understand that laws restricting guns aren't effective?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



States are not cities.

Mark


----------



## harmonica (Jan 3, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


hahahaha
very pro-gun Missouri has a lower murder rate than strict gun controlled California, New York and Ill


----------



## harmonica (Jan 3, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


gun controlled Germany, France, UK, and Japan much lower murder rates than the US


----------

